

RubyConf tickets just went on sale - listrophy
http://rubyconf.org/

======
jwarzech
Being fairly new to the Ruby community, is this conference worth the ticket
price?

~~~
listrophy
Well, you'd get the opportunity to see me speak (cf: Better than ROT13), so I
might be a little biased. =)

If you're looking for a job, then the answer is "Absolutely." I can pretty
much guarantee that over 50% of the attendees will represent companies that
are hiring.

If you're not looking for a job, then you'll still get the opportunity to
learn from the masters of Ruby. Just be sure to put your laptop/tablet down
during talks. =)

~~~
jwarzech
Thanks for details! I just booked my ticket to RubyConf and look forward to
your talk on OpenSSL, definitely a topic I have very little knowledge of.

